# Dentures



## QuickSilver (Sep 21, 2014)

I've finally decided to take the plunge and get full dentures.   I have lived with a full bottom plate for over 7 years.   I have failing top teeth.. and several dentists say they are so few.. and there is so much bone loss they are not worth saving.   Tomorrow I go to my prostadontist  for more impressions to make a temporary top plate.. and then for the extractions when that is ready.    After the first of the year I will be getting the permanent Top and bottoms.

I have opted to NOT get any implants to get click on dentures.. but will see how I do.   THose can be added later if I feel the desire.   So my questions..  Who has experience with dentures?   Is the Top or the bottom harder to get used to.   Is it hard to get used to having full dentures.. how long does it take..   Are the implants worth getting?   or any other advise or info you wish to share..   thanks.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Sep 21, 2014)

If there's substantial bone loss, it may not be possible to get implants. My back teeth both top and bottom have been gone for 50 years.

I have only a partial on top, and it wasn't hard to get used to at all. Suction is what keeps the top in place, and it's made with some kind of new-ish material that's flexible and makes dentures much more comfortable than back in the "olden days". 

I've had partials for the bottom that I hated. The first one was made when the teeth were pulled. Awful fit. The second one didn't feel like it fit quite right...it was made for me 20 years ago (still those olden days using rigid material)...and no matter what the dentist did, it just never felt comfortable. After about a year I gave up on it. Lucky for me, the missing teeth are in the back so not having the partial on the bottom doesn't make me look like a snaggle-toothed old hag

JMHO, the top is much easier to get used to. A lot depends on the skill of the technician who crafts them, and don't be shy about speaking up if they don't fit right.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 21, 2014)

I have no experience personally, with dentures QS, I only know that most people find there is nothing like your real teeth. I wish you luck as you take the plunge!  I know only two denture ditties, and I will get them out of the way right now:

"Her teeth were like stars....they came out at night" 

and  "Be true to your teeth...and they will never be false to you."


----------



## Lon (Sep 21, 2014)

I am 80 and have worn a full set of dentures since age 24 when my teeth were kicked out . I am only on my second set in all this time and am quite comfortable in using and wearing them as I am told by others how good they look. I do apply a small dab of denture adhesive to ensure no slipping.Like any prosthesis, there is a getting used to time. Mine was just a matter of weeks.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 21, 2014)

I know that my bottom plate was poorly made and il fitting... but the dentist that made them didn't want any more to do with me once he put the teeth in my mouth.. He wouldn't even let me come in to have them adjusted..  So I've put up with them for 7 years.. I know that my speech is not like it should be.. especially the letter "S"...   I also don't chew my food very well as I only have 7 top teeth and no molars.   But I was so traumatized by the bottoms that I have put off getting the tops.. BUT.. I did some research and found that there is a dental specialty called Prostadontia..   they specialize in Dentures, partials, bridges and implants.. So I am hoping for the best.   BUT I am aprehensive to say the least.


----------



## drifter (Sep 21, 2014)

I had twelve teeth when I got my dentures. I was 31 y/o and all my teeth were leaning and hurting all the time. My breakin period lasted about 60 days, while my gums healed and stitches removed. I've had two sets. No problems.


----------



## Ina (Sep 21, 2014)

I know you don't want to hear this, but at 62 I still all my teeth except for my wisdom teeth.  But since I am all narled up with arthritis, and in a wheelchair most of the time, I guess it almost balances out. :wave:


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Sep 21, 2014)

Quick, if you find yourself sitting in a dentist's chair and not connecting with the dentist, call it a consultation and find somebody else! Bad dentistry is unforgiveable and bad dentists practice bad dentistry! I love my dentist. When I asked her why she became a dentist she said it was because she had a bad experience as a child with a mean dentist and only learned as an older teen that they aren't all like that. She wanted to be a good dentist who cared about her patients. She is a good dentist and she does care. So glad she's much younger than I so that I won't outlive her


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 21, 2014)

My prostadontist is very young too... but she is board Certified and teached Prostadontia at the University.  She seems thorough and caring..  I will have to see.  How do you ever know until they prove otherwise..  To me.... it's a crap shoot

Funny thing about that other dentist.  I went to him for a few years and he was fine.. It was just until he did my dentures that he turned into a creep.  I think it's because he wasn't going to make any more money off me so he didn't care.


----------



## grannyjo (Sep 21, 2014)

The upper plate is the easiest to grow accustomed to fairly easily. 

The lower plate,  because you don't have the same spatial area to provide a grip is more problematic.  

I've had a full upper since I was 20, which caused me no problems,  then gradually,  over the years, the bottom teeth have failed also.  

Went through the partial lower plate,  just replacing the back teeth.  Mildly uncomfortable,  but wearable for most of the time

At the moment,  I have just three remaining lower teeth, onto which the lower denture plate grips via those remaining teeth.  It is not very comfortable, and I would prefer to have no teeth at all for that reason.

I have found that the bulk of the lower denture is the problem for me - just too much  "stuff"  intruding into my tongue space.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 22, 2014)

grannyjo said:


> The upper plate is the easiest to grow accustomed to fairly easily.
> 
> The lower plate, because you don't have the same spatial area to provide a grip is more problematic.
> 
> ...



I suppose I am fortunate in the respect that I have worn a full bottom plate for 7 years... I'm used to it.   I was concerned about the upper plate because it covers the roof of the mouth.  I was wondering if that was annoying or perhaps causes gagging.  I gag easily.. This thread however is easing my concerns.


----------



## Vivjen (Sep 22, 2014)

I have a great dentist!
i had two implants; top, middle two; but after a few years I had to have them out; not enough bone mass.
i now have a partial upper plate, and it a ring, rather than solid, so I can still taste on the roof of my mouth....brilliant!

Apparently it is a method originating in Sweden, and not used much here...


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Sep 22, 2014)

Quick, put your concern aside! I can assure you that there's no problem whatsoever with the top plate interfering with taste or causing gagging. I think you'll be pleased and surprised.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 22, 2014)

Thank you so much.   I have been putting off this decision for years because of my bad experience with the bottom.  I had 11 teeth including two wisdom teeth pulled all at once and the temporary plate stuck on top.  I was in bed for an entire week and miserable for two weeks.   I don't think the 7 teeth I have left on top will be that much of a problem as they are loose as it is.  Only thing keeping them in are the bridges and caps. 

On the vanity side.   As well as speaking and chewing better, I look forward to having pretty teeth!!   I have always wanted smaller, whiter teeth.. I think having teeth in the back will also fill out my face more and give me a younger look.   So .. I am pretty excited.. just aprehensive.  You have made me feel better.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 23, 2014)

I have to report that I am MORE than pleased with my Prostadontist. I cannot believe the care and thoroughness of her process. Yesterday I went in for more impressions.. AND she took about 50 photos of the inside of my mouth.. top and bottom jaw.. Face on.. smiling.. not smiling.. side view smiling.. not smiling.. She did a bite plate.. She helped me pick out the style of the denture.. ie.. teeth.. and the color..she even drew on my teeth with marker to determine size and length...  of course I mostly deferred to her suggestions. But I was very pleased.. So in a month, my immediate denture will be ready.. then I will have surgery for extraction and bone contouring. I will wear that denture along with my existing bottom plate for 3 or 4 months and when I'm completely healed, I will have my permanent top and bottom made. I like this plan as it gives me time to see myself in the new top plate and decide on my own what I like or not. The permanent denture will be made to my exact preference that way.. I just need patience now...


----------

